# Age & saddles - back to leather?



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

This is more an off road drop bar or adveture/tour matter. One sit bone gets way more sore than the other. What can be some soreness with a 3-4 hours MTB ride has become near unbearable misery for an endurance ride and especially the on/off road I enjoy.

Have any of you tried the Selle Anatomicas? The advertised no break in and more modern construction that includes replaceable or upgradable parts is appealing. Same for the products targeting our weight.

Thank you for any input.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Have you ever checked for a leg length discrepancy? Back when I was riding a lot of road miles, I was having similar issues once I got into long rides. After a professional bike fit, it turns out I needed a thin shim under the cleat on one leg, among other small adjustments. My favorite road saddle back then was the SMP. My favorite mtb saddle, currently, is the SQlab. The SQlab has an elastomer that lets the seat flex a bit. I could see it working well in your case, but you'll need to let things heal first.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

d365 said:


> Have you ever checked for a leg length discrepancy? Back when I was riding a lot of road miles, I was having similar issues once I got into long rides. After a professional bike fit, it turns out I needed a thin shim under the cleat on one leg, among other small adjustments. My favorite road saddle back then was the SMP. My favorite mtb saddle, currently, is the SQlab. The SQlab has an elastomer that lets the seat flex a bit. I could see it working well in your case, but you'll need to let things heal first.


I would check into this^ before investing in multiple saddles.


----------



## rigtenzin (Mar 1, 2004)

I’ve had two selle Anatomica saddles. One was the new frame with the rubber top. The other was the old frame with a leather top. I loved the comfort but could never stop the squeaking for long. I had to give them up. They have pretty good resale value.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I have an older one, I just grease the spot that squeaks. It's about 12 years old now and still rides fine (ok, so it also looks like a 12 year old leather saddle that's seen milage). I suspect it's resale is negligible  

But it's comfortable. It's also on my road bike. I also agree with the comments regarding leg length.


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

Have an older SA that is a good friend of mine. We've put in some comfortable miles together. I also have SQLabs saddles that are really comfortable.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Thank you for the input and the point of leg length. My wife points out asymmetry with left knee not tracking so well but it's the right sit bone.

The thought of the fit places bugs me. I don't wear cleat/clip type shoes if I can help it - pure f*ckry and danger for jumping or pushing handling scenarios. Some sort of a certified fit expert is why I have a wrong custom frame - I'm not a bent over racer etc... I'll have to look into who's really qualified.

My thought here is one side of a leather saddle would conform.

Thanks again.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

The leather will kind of conform. Mine is slightly narrower on the right side than the left now (just from the difference in leg diameter).


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Thank you for the input. 

I ordered a Selle Anatomica after taking in all sorts of advice. There were a few Brooks in my life being a sexagenarian so their tweaks to the concept and price were appealing plus the 30 day return policy.

It sticks in my mine when at one point around1981 my inner weight weenie took off a Brooks pro and I realized while I saved weight, the Brooks was better on a hot long day.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

I switched to SQ Labs saddles last year and haven't had nearly the issues I was having before. I would suggest a good bike fitting as well- some simple tweaks have also made a difference for me.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

rigtenzin said:


> I've had two selle Anatomica saddles. One was the new frame with the rubber top. The other was the old frame with a leather top. I loved the comfort but could never stop the squeaking for long. I had to give them up. They have pretty good resale value.


Exact same issue here, i liked the saddle, the noise, not so much.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I have found that regularly getting out of the saddle on climbs (as in single speed) eliminated butt pain and chafing. I don’t ride long road rides anymore where you are saddle bound for hours, but when I did this same technique it worked pretty well. 
Riding stoker on a tandem is where you need a really comfy saddle. Apparently there are people who have mastered standing on a tandem, we sold ours first!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Crankyone said:


> I have found that regularly getting out of the saddle on climbs (as in single speed) eliminated butt pain and chafing. I don't ride long road rides anymore where you are saddle bound for hours, but when I did this same technique it worked pretty well.
> Riding stoker on a tandem is where you need a really comfy saddle. Apparently there are people who have mastered standing on a tandem, we sold ours first!


Thank you. That certainly helps. On tandems, I'm certain not even considering it is part of my 30+ years with the same wonderful woman.

Update: The Selle Anatomica is promising but the slot/cut is so asymmetrical that I can't use it without bike shorts - something I could do with B-17s back in the day.

Some say the design of the expensive Rene Hearse saddles solve the feeling the rivets or metal but I'm not sure I'm ready for $300+ saddles as much as I confess I'm waiting for a 2nd set of their gravel/tour knobbies.

This caught my attention. A Tour Divide rider I know has the super heavy Brooks with springs on his otherwise light ti frame bike.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Been riding Brooks Swallow Classic saddle for about 10 years and have them on all 3 MTB bikes. First ride with one was 50 miles on single speed on desert technical terrain with lots of climbing. The next day had no discomfort at all, so got one for each bike.

Ride them regularly for long rides, all on SS, and cant imagine riding anything else.


----------

